# Can Panda Cory be tankmates to a male Betta? (New to fishkeeping)



## Espurr280 (May 9, 2018)

Hello I'm new to fishkeeping and have always wanted to keep a betta (haven't gotten it yet since I want to have everything set up and want to make a planted tank for him) but I find it a bit sad to have it be by itself. I have researched quite a bit on Betta care and came across that cory catfish can be tankmates to Betta fish. Since the tank I have is a 10 gallon, I was looking into the smaller species of cory and fell in love with the panda cory. Do you guys recommend getting panda cory fish as tankmates (How many would you recommend for a 10 gallon?) or would a different variety be better? Any other tankmates besides cory recommend?


----------



## poisonousgiraffe (Jan 24, 2018)

Panda cories are really cute, but a 10 gallon is probably a little small for them. Corydoras are shoaling, so they do best in groups of six or more, though people have kept smaller groups. There are even smaller cories like habrosus and pygmaeus that only grow to about an inch that would do well in a ten gallon. I've seen some habrosus cories at a local fish store and they are super cute and tiny


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I agree with above; 10G is too small for Pandas. I had 6 (used to be 8) in a 15G and they were all over the place, now that they're in a 20G Long they're much happier.

If you still want Corydoras in your 10G I would look into Pygmies, Habrosus, or Hastatus. All three will do fine in a 10G; them, along with Chili Rasboras, make for a great looking nano tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Do not worry about your Betta being lonely. They are solitary fish and don't need tank mates...those are strictly for us.


----------



## Espurr280 (May 9, 2018)

Thank you for the feedback guys! I'll make sure to look into the fish you guys recommended and hopefully when I get a bigger tank later on down the line, I'll get some panda cories. I don't want to make them suffer by putting them in a tank that's too small just because I want them.


----------

